# Ford N Parts



## oldthingsrock (Feb 23, 2010)

Can anyone recommend a trustworhty place to purchase parts for my N. I need brake parts and axle seals. Thanks


----------



## papaw (Feb 9, 2011)

Just 8N. That's where I get everything. The guys there are great. Give em' a buzz.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

papaw said:


> Just 8N. That's where I get everything. The guys there are great. Give em' a buzz.


:ditto::ditto::ditto:

Just8n"s.com They even have a toll free 800 number to call in an order and make sure they are in stock..They backed up the product also, I had one of their water pumps go bad and they sent out another one without any problems..


----------



## papaw (Feb 9, 2011)

Just a quick plug for J8Ns. I ordered the canister air cleaner and it was taking awhile. I called to check on it and the son, I can't remember his name, said they were having trouble with the fit. While I was on the phone, he kept going through them until he found one that would fit. He was using a tractor in the shop. When he found it, he shipped it immediately. I really trust these folks. Just thought I'd ease your mind...Eddy


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Yup. Those guys are SOOO good, they send me parts I don't even order!
I ordered some seals one day. When the package got here, it was way too big. I opened it up, and it was a new water pump inside. I called them up and they sent me a packing slip to forward it on to the guy who actually DID order it.

Wish they'd send me a rebuild kit for my '49.....I MIGHT not forward THAT one on.....:lmao:

If it ain't right, or something happens, they have the reputation of making it right with all those involved. You can't lose getting stuff from them.


----------



## wvcraftsman (Jan 1, 2011)

I've ordered some parts from valu-bilt. I was pleased with the parts I got from them.


----------

